# 2.1 speaker system expansion



## casb0n (Nov 15, 2012)

I have an Onkyo HT RC360 receiver (100 watts 8ohms) powering 2 Polk r150s and I have a Dayton sub 1200 connected. As you can tell, this is a fairly low budget system and I'm new to home audio. I'm looking for some good speakers to use for fronts and use my polks as surrounds. I want something with larger drivers than the Polks for better bass response and a set under $250 preferably. What are some recommendations?


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Infinity Primus 163
http://www.amazon.com/Infinity-Prim...id=1355719341&sr=8-1&keywords=infinity+primus

For more bass and a little more money
HTD Level Three
http://www.htd.com/Products/level-three-speakers/Level-THREE-Bookshelf-Speakers


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

Also, Definitive Tech SM-450
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882325060


----------



## The_Beerswine (Apr 23, 2012)

Does the Amp have Preamp outputs on the back?
If so then you can use some form of electronic crossover to divide the signal.
Then send the high pass back to the amp to feed the polks and the Bass to what ever you choose to use for the bottom end.
Self powerd sub ect..
Outside in the shop I have an old pc I use for storing the music files and I play it into an old JVC reciever which happens to have the preamp in and out loops and from there I use a crossover for a car system, then from there after the signal has been didvided I have the low freq's going into a car sub amp powering a 15" in a 6th order box [home made ] which shakes the outa everything in the shop and does a great job of anoying the neighbours as the police have been telling me.
If you want to go cheep there's lots of car stuff that will do the work but you have to come up with the 12v supply, in my case I use an old truck battery powerd up by an old 60 amp charger.
The whole system came in under $200 and sounds nice and goes loud too.
I don't expect anyone to put car batteries in their house along with a charger but it's just an example how a system can be created for next to nothing. There's so much people are throwing away or selling for next to nothing never mind all that cheep china stuff but it can be done....:hsd:


----------



## JerryLove (Dec 5, 2009)

Also the Primus 363's. Find them on sale (Fry's usually) and they are $200-$240 / pr.


----------



## casb0n (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks for the speaker suggestions, Zieglj01! I really like all of those and with so much low quality stuff on the market, it helps to hear some brands from people. The_Beerswine, I have pre amp outputs for subwoofer with the crossover built into the receiver. So I could use a subwoofer car amp easily. If only I had a power supply laying around because they're expense!


----------



## casb0n (Nov 15, 2012)

Jerry, I like the Infinity. Are the 363s much better then the 163s?


----------



## JerryLove (Dec 5, 2009)

They go considerably lower (not much of an advantage if you have a sub).
The 3-way design also gives you a more capable (of upper-frequencies) mid-range driver without moving the crossover point for the sub too high. (you can the same midrange with the 143, but then the crossover to the sub moves up too high)

Plus you don't need stands


----------



## casb0n (Nov 15, 2012)

Going lower is something that would be nice, because the Dayton sub 1200 can be pretty impressive with the lower bass, but the frequency response doesn't favor the higher bass and I feel like I need something to fill the gap. Either fronts that go lower or maybe a good 8 inch sub to add to the system.


----------



## JerryLove (Dec 5, 2009)

In my bedroom: my fronts are Paradigm S2's.
My surrounds? Primus 363's (1/10th the price). They are really a great speaker.

(note: I'm not saying they outperform the S2's, they don't. I'm saying they are good enough to put as surrounds in that system, and that they are quite good)


----------



## casb0n (Nov 15, 2012)

Sounds like they're a pretty great sounding speaker. Do you know anything about the BIC America Venturi DV62si? Is it anywhere near the quality of the speakers mentioned in this thread?


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

casb0n said:


> Do you know anything about the BIC America Venturi DV62si? Is it anywhere near the quality of the speakers mentioned in this thread?


Bic is OK - however, there are better options.


----------



## casb0n (Nov 15, 2012)

Are they good for the price they are and are they better than lower end Polk?


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

casb0n said:


> Are they good for the price they are and are they better than lower end Polk?


I will take them over lower end Polk.


----------



## casb0n (Nov 15, 2012)

Alright thanks! Just wanted a good opinion


----------

